# Your number one horror movie!



## sonyexe (Aug 10, 2006)

Mine it would be The Shining!I love this movie!!!
What's yours??


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 10, 2006)

hmm a hard one, but i think its Dario Argento's Supsiria or Lucio Fulci's The Beyond


----------



## Shogun (Aug 10, 2006)

the descent........


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)

I usually don't watch horrors (I scare after watching them - you can laught) but if I have to choose one it would be Ring


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 11, 2006)

As far as the one that I've seen, I'll go with the Asian horror "The Eye". This is the only movie that made me run out of the room because of one scene (hint: "Why are you sitting on my chair?!"). :sweat


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 11, 2006)

i have many favorites, but Halloween is probably the best out of them


----------



## metronomy (Aug 11, 2006)

A Tale Of Two Sisters is perhaps my favourite horror movie.


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 11, 2006)

ju-on or ringu.....hard to choose....


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

Mine would be Ju-On!!! A Japanese movie  (this is the original version of the Grudge).This movie is my favourite and so far it's the scariest for me!! 

Yeah to me Asian horror movies is much scarrier than the western horror movies


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2006)

The Ring.....is the only Movie that had me scared for a whole week. So I guess that's my #1 horror movie.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't watch a lot of horrors. In fact, I've only watch The Ring, Ju-On (and the American version "The Grudge"), and The Scream Trilogy. And the Scary Movie movies if those count. XP I like them all.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 11, 2006)

Definately the original Exorcist. Scary as shit when you see it really young and live in one of those big, Victorian houses.


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 11, 2006)

The Ring was cool...


----------



## Red (Aug 12, 2006)

IT scared the sh!t out of me. I couldn't use the toilet by myself for weeks.yeah.laugh if you want to.until pennywise gets ya.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I love scary movies.  Some of my favorites were The Ring, Grudge, and of course the Exorcist.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 12, 2006)

Halloween and Friday the 13th series.


----------



## Oujisama (Aug 12, 2006)

I loved Halloween and halloween 2, anything after that was pretty bad. I just love how michael myers' invincibility creates so much suspence when you think hes finally been killed. Then BOOM! he gets up and attacks. Also the fact that he doesnt say anything neither does he make any noise. The dull white mask shows no emotion, it leaves the viewer to decide what he might be thinking. I just love everything about the movie.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah after Halloween 2 everything went downhill.

and don't get me started on Halloween Resurrection.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 12, 2006)

darkflyes said:
			
		

> IT scared the sh!t out of me. I couldn't use the toilet by myself for weeks.yeah.laugh if you want to.until pennywise gets ya.



I second that. There was something about the scene where the kid is in the car and looks on the side of the road to see him standing there. That was somehow very creepy.  Maybe it was the music.


----------



## ShangDOh (Aug 12, 2006)

I would have to say the original Exorcist. I wish more modern horror movies were like this.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Aug 12, 2006)

As of last night, "Donnie Darko"  

I will never look at bunnies the same way again!


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 12, 2006)

Ichigo Prime said:
			
		

> and don't get me started on Halloween Resurrection.



that one was so horrible i wanted to throw up


----------



## Oneironaut (Aug 12, 2006)

*The Ring*. Without the slightest doubt. A creepy theme, stale panic, and a stellar plot win against Final Destination-style "fright-shots" any time. There's simply no comparison.

I found *Saw* good in its niche, but ultimately forgettable. *Scream* was clever, and *Dead Ringer* was disturbing to a fault. There are a probably a few other mentionables I can't recall.


----------



## sonyexe (Aug 12, 2006)

The Saw and The Saw 2 was pretty scary


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

The ring i guess.

Is Donnie Darco classed as horror tho? i don't think it is really horror. Well if it is then i chose that as my fav.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 12, 2006)

Saw, I say


----------



## crystal-kay (Aug 13, 2006)

Stephen King's IT. Now, that is classic horror. Still creeps me out whenever I watch it.


----------



## Slips (Aug 13, 2006)

Alien classic 

Put the shits up me when I was a nipper the old alien out the chest scene


----------



## Kayo (Aug 13, 2006)

The Shining. Another one that scared really much when I was young was IT.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 13, 2006)

Uzumaki. It's surreal, it's gory, it's fun. Spirals taking over a small town FTW.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 13, 2006)

Friday the 13th, The Scream and the Ring.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 14, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> I second that. There was something about the scene where the kid is in the car and looks on the side of the road to see him standing there. That was somehow very creepy.  Maybe it was the music.



The music is what made the first Halloween so intense


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 14, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:
			
		

> As far as the one that I've seen, I'll go with the Asian horror "The Eye". This is the only movie that made me run out of the room because of one scene (hint: "Why are you sitting on my chair?!"). :sweat



HAHAHHA i was laughing my ass off at this scene. It was just funny the girl looked like a retard as she went flying into Mun.

Anyways any of these movies should qualify: The Eye, Shutter, or A Tale of Two Sisters.


----------



## cherry3 (Aug 14, 2006)

the hills have eyes!!!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 14, 2006)

basically all the movies everyone has said didn't scare me and for that reason i don't call them horror films hahaha.

Nightmare on Elm Street(first one)  scared the shit outta me till I was 11.
and still gives me insomnia nights haha

other than that...saw was pretty good, not too scary just got a pain feeling when i saw it, since they were all tortured.


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 14, 2006)

Saw was cool.


----------



## Yuki (Inactive) (Aug 14, 2006)

The evil dead very scary and kind of disgusting.


----------



## Maniac Killer (Aug 15, 2006)

Dead-Alive, the gore was almost funny.


----------



## Tulip Sniper (Aug 15, 2006)

ahh....so many to choose from.

I enjoy the Nightmare on Elm Street series, and Friday the 13th is okay. Being a zombie nerd I love the Romaro movies. Never cared much for Halloween. Probably the last movie to continue scaring me after the movie ended was Jeepers Creepers. Loved it. Jeepers Creepers 2 shouldn't have existed though.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 15, 2006)

ring.
if i am not mistaken, there is one horror movie which was nominated oscar.
which one is it?


----------



## Keme (Aug 16, 2006)

I would have to say Poltergeist. That movie continues to give me chills.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, this is actually an extreamly difficult decision for me.  I really like horror movies [like being a huge understatement] so it's actually difficult to sit down and think of one.

I guess, for the old school classics, exorcist is by far the best.  [stay away from 2 and 3 though, they suck]
Foreign horror [well, not from america] would definately be Wishing Stairs, The Eye, and A Tale of Two Sisters.

I think I'll stop here, because I could go on about all the different sub genres and what movies are good from them.

-Obi


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 20, 2006)

I just watched Seven last night and remembered what a creepy horror/thriller it was.  The whole seven people being murdered for the traditional seven vices kind of bothered me.


----------



## 10tailedphoenix (Aug 20, 2006)

The Ring. I had to make sure my tv and computer were off for a whole week.


----------



## Nozomu (Aug 23, 2006)

Ring 0: Birthday


----------



## coriander (Aug 23, 2006)

I've never been scared on any of the horror films I've seen, even the Japanese ones didn't scare me. But I would say Ring 0 was not bad. *pouts*


----------



## Slips (Aug 23, 2006)

Alien 

Gut bursting sock puppets > all


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 23, 2006)

The Shining for me. It just leaves me feeling stressed and paranoid every time I watch it. The mood pretty much kills me through out the movies.


----------



## Slips (Aug 23, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> The Shining for me. It just leaves me feeling stressed and paranoid every time I watch it. The mood pretty much kills me through out the movies.




Great film just for some reason I can never get my head round it being a horror 

No love for the evil dead series ??? Although is that technically a horror or more a comedy ?


----------



## Nik (Aug 23, 2006)

I hate werewolf movies


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't really have films that scare me but
in the horror genre I really enjoed the Romero films.

oh, and the imagery of 28 Days Later. [and I love Cillian Murphy]


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Aug 23, 2006)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Darkmage8000 (Aug 23, 2006)

i would have to say ...... the whole Alien trilogy


----------



## Pyocora Analog III (Aug 25, 2006)

The Ring scared me shitless. I couldn't watch TV for, like, a month. That and Child's Play. My dad showed me that when I was 5 and I've been afraid of dolls ever since o_O


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 25, 2006)

Pyocora Analog III said:
			
		

> The Ring scared me shitless. I couldn't watch TV for, like, a month. That and Child's Play. My dad showed me that when I was 5 and I've been afraid of dolls ever since o_O



The ring yes  i still get goosebumps just thinking of it...other than that, i would have to say Saw II


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Aug 25, 2006)

Silver bullet, were wolf ,moive I watched when I was a kid, had nightmares for months after ^^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 25, 2006)

The Smog said:
			
		

> No love for the evil dead series ??? Although is that technically a horror or more a comedy ?


I've only seen the first and I laught alot during it. For me it's a dark gory comedy but I'm unsure; I think they wanted it to be horror. XD


----------



## ageofdarkness (Aug 29, 2006)

Silent Horror:
Tie between Nosferatu and The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari

Sound Horror:
Tie between the original Exorcist and the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd probably say The Shining


----------



## Taffer (Aug 31, 2006)

I tend to steer clear of horror movies (i'm a chicken), but u thought 28 Days Later was quite chilling, quite realistic in some ways.


----------



## Sieg (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a sucker for the living dead movies.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 31, 2006)

Probably 28 days later. It was definetly the best zombie movie in any regard.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 31, 2006)

^ i think you'll find Zombi beats 28 Days Later 

my favourite horror movies include:

I Spit On Your Grave
Zombi
Cube (more sci-fi than horror but eh)
The Thing
Braindead (not scary, but classic none the less)
Dead series (original here folks)
The Evil Dead
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Der Golem
Guinea Pig 1 & 2 (splatter movies win all)
Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## Love (Aug 31, 2006)

"The Hills Have Eyes" I watch alot of horror movies and none really scare me...but this one did


----------



## Hardjacket (Aug 31, 2006)

28 days later....awesome horror flick. I hate Zombies though.....I really fucking hate Zombies. If the zombie situation ever goes off in real life will someone friendly please stay/cuddle with me (men need not apply wink wink)


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 31, 2006)

*The Exorsist* (original) TERRIFIED me to the point where I will NEVER watch it again...

Same goes for *Candyman*. That movie scared the shit out of me... to the point where I'm afraid of standing in front of my mirror for too long...

The first *Nightmare on Elmstreet* gave me the chills. I wouldn't sleep for a few nights after that - for fear of Freddy killing me in my dreams... 

*Jaws* scared the crap out of me. It was the FIRST scary movie I ever saw... and I was six at the time and didn't know the difference between reality and fantasy, so I thought it was real and could actually happen. I'm still a bit uneasy going under water at the beach... even after nine years... 

*IT* terrified me. After I saw that, I was SO scared of taking a shower or washing my hands near the sink, because all I could think of was that scene where the girl was washing her hands and that big... like... blood bubble rose from the sink and burst, splattering blood everywhere... I was just really freaked out.

*Saw* freaked the hell out of me too.

And finally... the _CONCEPT_ of the _*Final Destination*_ freaks me out... I mean, it's not that scary... just really gory... and a bit freaky, IMO. 

However... my number 1 horror flick would have to be... _*Nightmare on Elmstreet*_ - the first one. It made me a little paranoid about sleeping, but it also had Johnny Depp in it.


----------

